# moving to cyprus in august



## ethel (Jul 14, 2008)

we are moving to xylefagou in august my husband is a haulier and im not sure what im going to do we have 2 boys aged 8 and 14. we will send the 14 year old to an international school and the younger one to a local school, is there one in the village we are moving to. does anyone know anything about the xenion school in parrelimni. what are the first things we need to do when we arrive in cyprus what about health and the residency permit.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Ethel 
Welcome to the forum & Cyprus. How exciting. Yes, there is a 'Dimotoko' school in Xylafagou. I have driven past it...just can't think where it is!. I have recently heard good reports from parents who sent their son to the Xenion School too. 

Most importantly, BEFORE you come to Cyprus apply to the Pension Service or the Department of Work and Pesnsions in Newcastle for your NHS E106 or E121 or whatever E form you need, otherwise you will have to have medical insurance. The Pension Service currently has a large backlog and not having the forms has caused us great problems. Also, collect copies of your UK bank statements, passport photos, copies of the contract for the purchase of property in Cyprus or a rental agreemet, pension details if appropriate, and Cyprus bank statement as you will need them to apply for residency.

There is an immigration office in Paralimni and it is better that you go there to register as the Larnaca office gets very busy.


----------



## ethel (Jul 14, 2008)

*thanks for the advice babs*

thanks for the advice will get on to it straight away. we cant wait to move out and the boys are really excited but nervous. we spent a week on holiday in ayia napa in may and fell in love with the island. we love the villages as we wouldnt want to live in ayia napa too noisy for us. we are going to explore the rest of cyprus before deciding where to buyif we like living in cyprus bit i cant imagine us wanting to come back as life in britain is pretty grim at the moment. thanks again.


----------

